# Simplicity



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

*File Name*: Simplicity

*File Submitter*: urbanshooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 May 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

Sometimes I just want something basic - a simple OTT frame. There can be elegance in balanced simplicity and this frame is as basic as it gets with dimensions that I enjoy. As something simple, I think it can be made beautifully any way you'd want. You can have it with swells or keep it flat as board-cut or even slimline like the prototype built with skateboard deck.

Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

thanks i like simple ones :naughty:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Plain and simple for me, but I love seeing the beautiful craftsmanship that is on the Forum.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for this one urbanshooter. Looks good, and it's on the list of ones to try out. Printed it out today and if my material arrives on time, this will be one of my weekend projects


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

This is such a cool frame. So simple, but all you really need. Fits well in the hand and shoots like a dream!

Thanks again for sharing.









Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Crazy Canuck said:


> This is such a cool frame. So simple, but all you really need. Fits well in the hand and shoots like a dream!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's sensational simplicity!! Really cleanly done and your classy coordinated lanyards always takes things up a notch. Love it!


----------

